# Problema comando su [RISOLTO]

## Karhot87

Non riesco a passare da un utente normale a root con il comando "su" ricevol'errore:

configuration error - unknown item 'GETPASS_ASTERISKS' (notify administrator)Last edited by Karhot87 on Sun May 06, 2007 3:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

quasi sicuramente non hai aggiornato correttamente i file di configurazione dopo un upgrade.

hai dato

```
# dispatch-conf
```

?

Inoltre, se tu avessi cercato nel forum come da linee guida (  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) avresti trovato questi:

1) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-366499-start-0.html

2) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-471156-highlight-getpassasterisks.html

3) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-498527-highlight-getpassasterisks.html

----------

## Karhot87

Ho provato a lnaciare il comando  dispatch-conf e ricevo

dispatch-conf: Error copying /etc/init.d/reboot.sh to /etc/config-archive/etc/init.d/reboot.sh: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/etc/init.d/reboot.sh'; fatal

dispatch-conf: Error copying /etc/init.d/shutdown.sh to /etc/config-archive/etc/init.d/shutdown.sh: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/etc/init.d/shutdown.sh'; fatal

hmmm non mastico molto l'inglese....

----------

## noice

hai provato anche 

```
emerge --sync

etc-update

env-update

source /etc/profile
```

?

per il funzionamento di etc-update segui la guida

----------

## Onip

lo stai lanciando da root, vero?

Se sì, prova con

```
# mkdir /etc/config-archive

# dispatch-conf
```

ti ricordo che l'aggiornamento dei file è da fare con molta attenzione.

----------

## Karhot87

niente....ho provato a fare tutte e due le cose, ma niente....

----------

## Scen

Il tuo problema sembra dipendere da un vecchio problema di sys-apps/shadow.

Prova ad aggiornare il pacchetto:

```

emerge --oneshot -auv shadow

```

o  commentare (mettendo un cancelletto # ad inizio riga) la voce

```

GETPASS_ASTERISKS

```

in /etc/login.defs.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

secondo me non ha dato etc-update  :Wink:  è un errore che questa settimana risolvo a due miei amici... 

hai fatto update ultiamamente?  :Smile: 

----------

## Karhot87

no non ho fatto update, perche ho installato gentoo da poco, ho solo installato nuovi programmi....

----------

## Karhot87

va bhe, mettiamo che non abbia fatto l'etc-update, è possibilissimo che non l'abbia fatto, adesso non ricordo, come risolvo?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> va bhe, mettiamo che non abbia fatto l'etc-update, è possibilissimo che non l'abbia fatto, adesso non ricordo, come risolvo?

 

fai 

```
etc-update 
```

 e guarda i file che vuole aggiornare ed aggiornali.  verific poi che il tuo utente faccia parte del gruppo wheel.

ciao

----------

## Karhot87

Grazie crisandbea, ho rosolto il problema credo che era nel gruppo wheel....

----------

## crisandbea

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> Grazie crisandbea, ho rosolto il problema credo che era nel gruppo wheel....

 

visto che hai risolto,  edita il tuo primo post, e aggiungi il tag Risolto al titolo del post.

ciao

----------

